#  Schulmedizin >   knarrender Rücken >

## Andreas_

Ich hatte Anfang August mehrere OPs an der LWS. Dabei wurde die unterste Bandscheibe entfernt und auf der rechten Seite ein Abstanhalter eingesetzt. Links ging das nicht, da dort eine starke Nervenentzündung im Weg war.
Der letzte Wirbel wurde dann verschraubt.(versteift) 
Seit letzter Nacht knarrt es bei jeder Bewegung in dem Bereich wie ein altes Brett und die Schmerzen werden wieder mehr. 
Was kann da passiert sein?
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?

----------

